# What would YOU do to lighten this Santa Cruz 5010?



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

I just got a great deal on this used 2014 Santa Cruz 5010. I love it but it is a little portly at 31.1 lbs. 
It is the aluminum XL size and has the following:

KS Lev dropper post
Fox Float 32 CTD Evolution (120mm)
Fox Float CTD Evolution (125mm)
Ourry Grips, RaceFace Bar
2.35" Maxxis Highroller Tires 
Deore Brakes, Shimano SLX Shadow Plus Rear Derailleur 
WTB i23 TCS (tubeless) wheelset on SRAM hubs
Deore Crank with Raceface 30t narrow/wide ring
Shimano XT Cassette with 42t Wolftooth ring for 1x10 set up
Crank Bros Candy 3 pedals (Not as shown in picture)

Obviously a carbon frame would be great, but that is not gonna happen. Also when the tires wear out I can replace w something a little lighter. I'd love to get it down to 28 - 29 lbs, but money is tight, so I'm looking for biggest weight reduction for smallest amount of cash. I'm thinking about a wheelset upgrade as the reduction in the part of the bike that moves the most will have the greatest effect...

What would YOU do?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Tires, wheels and cranks. 26x2.35 Maxxis High Rollers are only listed in wire bead at 1150gms each, that's crazy heavy. Continental Mountain King II 26x2.4" would be about 700gms each in ProTection versions, that's your 2 pounds right there. 

Those WTB rims are 526gms each, so those are likely a 2000-2200gm wheelset. Something in the 1650gm range should be doable. 

The Deore crank is a bit of an anchor. XT cranks are much lighter for not much money.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Tires/tubes/tubeless, grips, seatpost (do you need a dropper?), handlebar, seat, stem, brakes, rotors, skewers. 


Chris.


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

I just saw that the oury grips are 142g! Yikes. Does anyone like the racers edge grips? They are only 50g. Any other grip recommendations?


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Extralite Hypergrips...

Chris.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I've used both the chunky & racers edge grips & like them both. if you're considering the racers edge also have a look at the lizard skin dsp grips as they're half the weight as the racers edge, but they're around the same size & have better grip in the wet than the racers edge.

I agree with the others, the tyres whilst having a lot of grip are really heavy. they're not out yet, but the new schwalbe nobby nic tyres also look promising.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Since you're running a single ring on the front, a SLX crank would be cheaper and give you about the same weight as the XT crank. Like other have said, the tires would be a cheap and easy weight loss. If you want a new wheelset, check the light-bicycle wheels (1425g+/-10g for 32holes). You can also buy only the rims and lace them yourself.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Lose the dropper post....will save you in the neighborhood of 200-300g.

Go to a carbon bar, ESI grips, and swap out the Deore cranks for some SLX or XT's.

Definately lighter tires to be had.


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

I can get a new Stan's No Tubes Arch EX 27.5" wheel set for $400. Website says they're 1685g. Nice. Anyone wanna buy some WTB i23 wheels? Jk. I know this is the wrong place for that proposal. Too heavy for y'all. Good ideas everyone. I appreciate the input. I regards to the dropper; the answer is no, I never needed one, until I rode w one, now I need one for the stuff I like to do.


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

Esi grips are ordered, once I sell my old bike I'll grab that Stans wheel set, and I can put on an old selle Italia ti seat I've got that's real light. Where have you guys found light/good tires on the cheap?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Gotta get a shorter stem on that steed or you'll be OTB'in it ^^

Looks like 90ml at least!!

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Rockyuphill has it exactly right.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

rockyuphill said:


> Tires, wheels and cranks.* 26x2.35* Maxxis High Rollers are only listed in wire bead at 1150gms each, that's crazy heavy. Continental Mountain King II *26x2.4*" would be about 700gms each in ProTection versions, that's your 2 pounds right there.
> 
> Those WTB rims are 526gms each, so those are likely a 2000-2200gm wheelset. Something in the 1650gm range should be doable.
> 
> The Deore crank is a bit of an anchor. XT cranks are much lighter for not much money.


Except for the fact the the 5010 is a 27.5 bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

rockyuphill said:


> Tires, wheels and cranks. 26x2.35 Maxxis High Rollers are only listed in wire bead at 1150gms each, that's crazy heavy. Continental Mountain King II 26x2.4" would be about 700gms each in ProTection versions, that's your 2 pounds right there.
> 
> Those WTB rims are 526gms each, so those are likely a 2000-2200gm wheelset. Something in the 1650gm range should be doable.
> 
> The Deore crank is a bit of an anchor. XT cranks are much lighter for not much money.


This is spot on, I upgraded to xt cranks(awesome piece of kit) and new wheels on my bike and it made a noticeable difference. Lol @losing the dropper, some of these weenies are weight > fun... Loco man, loco.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

mtnbikej said:


> Except for the fact the the 5010 is a 27.5 bike. :thumbsup:


26, 27.5 whatever it takes...

The WTB 27.5" rims are 546gms so an even heavier wheelset.

The High Roller II's in 27.5x2.3 is 845gms in a folding bead, and a 27.5x2.4 is 900-965gms. That's typical of most folding 27.5x2.3" tires out there


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

If you like some chunky tires but want less heft:

Speci Ground Control 2.3 in back and Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 front,
Biyh in lighter versions make s big difference. IMO, also seem to roll faster. 

Crank, bar, stem as others gave said. Seat? Depending on what fits your butt. Grips.

Wheels depend on overal budget. You could do all that other stuff bits at a time while saving at the same time for a lighter/nicer wheelset down the road.

The rest of the stuff, just try and replace with lighter options ss thing wear out or break.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

rockyuphill said:


> 26, 27.5 whatever it takes...


Michael Keaton reference? Nice!


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

I got ESI grips, I found a guy selling a brand new (take-off) XT RD for $60 and XT crank for $120) (I will be converting to Oneup RADr cage soon from Santa), Nevegal 2.1 and 2.35 on Blunt SS rims on BHS 180 and BHS 270 with DT swiss revolutions and this has made a HUGE difference. My wheelset is about 1,550 grams (2,180g before) for about $500, SWEET! If it holds up, I will be extremely happy. I believe my bike is about 28.5 lbs now. Thanks all, now all I need to do is get more riding in!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Sounds like some good deals there!


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

Pictures:


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

Neo, I been following this thread as I also have a alum. Solo that is 30lbs 7oz.
What does your bike weigh now with the new rims?


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

I think I'm about 28.5 maybe 29 lbs w lighter tires. I haven't had a chance to put it on a scale. I'm using Kenda Nevegals DTC, which are not light, but are way lighter than the maxxis HRs that were on the bike when I got it.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd be much more interested in putting a fit damper in the fork and unloading the primitive shock than in the imaginary gains from counting grams.


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

scottzg said:


> I'd be much more interested in putting a fit damper in the fork and unloading the primitive shock than in the imaginary gains from counting grams.


Beside upgrading the forks performance, the OP would also loss some weight with the FIT damper!


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/please-help-weight-weenie-trail-bike-885284.html

That's basically what I'd do 

looks like you're on the right track. Some really easy stuff, Santa Cruz chain stay protectors are a bit beefy, home made options are lighter. Also, ditch the Santa Cruz seat clamp, easy 50 grams right there. You can buy a really light and cheap one on eBay.


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

scottzg said:


> I'd be much more interested in putting a fit damper in the fork and unloading the primitive shock than in the imaginary gains from counting grams.





blcman said:


> Beside upgrading the forks performance, the OP would also loss some weight with the FIT damper!


Good advice. I have finally been able to get this ordered from FOX. More info about the FIT upgrade available here:http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspe...vs-new-fork-worth-941042-11.html#post12327112 
I'm excited to get it installed. Santa got a great deal on, and is bringing me a RaceFace Next SL crank, 30T and BB too. (I've been REAL good this year, Lol)


----------



## Daniel de la Garza (Sep 5, 2015)

Go with maxxis Ikons they are lighter and still have great grip. Carbon handlebars, stem and seat post would be a great option. Anything else would cost more than 300dls but a lighter wheelset would be the best upgrade.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

XX1 crank will drop a lot of weight for under $200 on ebay


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, I started out asking a few simple questions on how to lose a little weight on my bike, and y'all have turned me into a full-blown weight weenie. LOL. Credit to @CuddlyToast who built up a sweet ride and was kinda what I modeled my build after. See his work here:
https://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/please-help-weight-weenie-trail-bike-885284.html 
I got most of all the parts used or as new "take-offs" that were discounted. The only thing that I paid full price for was the Ti axles for the CB Mallet pedals ~$60 TitaniumSpindles.com. I got XT brakes and Aishima rotors from ebay. A 175g Selle Italia Saddle used for $40. MountainCycle Seat clamp (12g for $18 on Amazon).

Old Fox CTD Open-Bath Damper (See previous posts for more info):


2015 Fox Fit4 Damper (Lighter, and Much, Much Better!)


CB Eggbeaters used for $20 if I want to go full weight weenie: (I could get Ti Spindles for these as well to go even lighter for $60 to save ~60 grams)


I mostly end up using the Mallet 3 because I like the platform and I ride around the neighborhood with my little boys all the time with regular (non-biking) shoes. Almost as light as my Candy 3s with the Ti Spindles.


I took off the XT Crank and RF 30 Tooth N-W:


Replaced with RF Next SL and it is so sweet. $330 USD for Crankset, 30T and Bottom Bracket. Brand new take-off. :thumbsup:


I think my bike is around 27 pounds now with ZERO diminished capability. I will have to get the official weigh-in next time I have access to the shop scale. I am totally stoked on this bike. I love every part on it. It is perfect and so, so capable. Almost as fast as XC rigs going up, as good as the Enduro rigs on the way down. I think with selling my swapped-out used parts, I am less than $4,000 into this bike and it rocks.

Too bad the riding season (for non-fatbikes) is now over. This was my turn-around point on Saturday. Southern Utah here I come!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Where in S. Utah are you headed?

I'm heading to Springdale/Virgin/St. George sometime around the 1st.


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

I grew up in St. G. My parents still live there so I'm almost always down there with my family at Thanksgiving and Christmas. It is always a nice visit to get some miles in the desert during the winter, because Northern Utah is snowed in. We will be there from Saturday probably till New years day. Great trails down there  (Crosses fingers for good weather)
Need any trail info, or have you been there before?


(Edit: PM Sent)


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been there before. Just the Guac, JEM, Gooseberry areas, though. None of the St. George/Santa Clara stuff yet. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

Awesome:


----------

